# 16' AMF Sunbird? New! Input please



## brendan1355 (Oct 24, 2014)

I am looking at getting my first sail boat. I live in Vermont, and will be sailing on Lake Champlain. I want a sail boat that has a drop keel, since I will be mooring it in relatively shallow water. 

My questions are, is 1400 a good price for a clean 16' AMF Sunbird? Will this boat be big enough to explore the lake, and sleep on with my girlfriend? Can it handle waves, and higher winds? Basically I want to sail to certain islands, drop anchor and camp out. 

Is there anything I should look for specifically with this model?

The boat is very clean, its a 1975 but this guy is the second owner and has the original owners manual. It comes with a Trailex Aluminum trailer, evenrude 2 hp engine, extra sails, and a storm sail. I will try to attach some photos. He says the top has some spidering which has been treated. 

So, should I snag this boat? Or should I hold out for a Cal 21 or Oday or something like that? Again, it would be my fist sail boat. My Uncle used to have a sail boat and said he could teach me. I really only want to spend 1000-1500, so keep that in mind. Maybe 2000 if it was a really good deal. 

All input will be appreciated!


----------



## jrcanoe (Dec 5, 2013)

That sunbird is a centerboard boat and most likely not self righting. In that size range I would much rather have a Victoria 18, Siren 17 or Oday mariner.


----------



## brendan1355 (Oct 24, 2014)

What do you mean by, not self righting? Forgive me, I am fairly new to sail boats and the terms.


----------



## jrcanoe (Dec 5, 2013)

A centerboard boat when you flip it, and you will flip it, you will have to swim the mast around into the wind and then swim around to the centerboard and climb on to right the boat. A keel boat will right itself when you release pressure off the sails. Do a youtube search to see the difference. I have allways sailed centerboard boats but now that I'm +55 and with a new Bride that is afraid I'm looking to get a keel boat.


----------



## brendan1355 (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you for the explanation. 

I found a nice 1978 '16 Oday near by with a great trailer, and outboard motor. They want 2500 for it, seems a little high to me. Is that a high price or am I wrong? Thanks jrcanoe!

Here is the only pic of it I have seen


----------



## Tayana42 (Dec 1, 2012)

The Sunbird is a fine little daysailer. I had one for years and sailed it all over Minnesota, local lakes, Superior in settled weather and as far away as Nebraska and Arazona. Sailed well with main and jib or main alone. Handled light wind and brought us through some sudden thunderstorms. Not much room though for sleeping aboard. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

$1400 for that boat, and motor, and trailer, looks like a good deal.

Here is a pic;

















There is no cabin, no galley and no head. That cuddy is a place to store your crap when you're away from or sailing the boat, and a place to duck into when you get caught in the rain. It is not meant for overnight accommodations.

What is of more concern to me is you may not be ready to do what you want with that (or any) boat with your current level of experience. I suggest that you either dial back your plans, and take some lessons or sail with friends that can show you the ropes. She looks like a sweet daysailor. Later, after gaining experience for what you have stated that you want to do, I would increase the budget.


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks to sailboatdata.com for providing these pictures and also HOSTING them.
rb


eherlihy said:


> $1400 for that boat, and motor, and trailer, looks like a good deal.
> 
> Here is a pic;
> 
> ...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Agree... Thanks to SailboatData.Com, and here is the link; SUNBIRD 16 (AMF) sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Sorry to all (especially Randy) that I didn't include that info in my earlier post.

here is another link on the Sunbird; http://www.rvharvey.com/sunbird.htm which includes this picture of the interior;


----------



## jrcanoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Lake Champlain is a big lake. and if you want to go anywhere and sleep on board I would offer 2k for Victoria 18 sailboat for sale and get your uncle to teach you to sail it.


----------



## jrcanoe (Dec 5, 2013)

Cheep learner
15'9" AMF Apollo Performance Daysailer


----------

